# NAVICO Tillerpilot tp5000



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I need some help and info on my Tillerpilot TP500 Navico that is not working properly, When I set the course by pressing the auto button, it start changing step by step the course making a 360 degree turn, if I press the man button it maintain the course but it doesn’t make any correction, it just keep the tiller in the 0 position, Any suggestions on the problem?
Thanks in advance
Jorge -Genesis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi There
you wouldnt happen to know where i could get an instruction manual for a 
tp 5000 an old guy at my club is looking for one but has no computer so i said i would try and download one but cant find one anyware

Regards
Martin


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like compass problem.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I have navico 2000 tiller pilot. It sound like you may have it set for the wrong side of the cockpit. If that it is the case it keeps trying to correct in the wrong direction. On the 2000 it takes a combination of keys to change the direction. I could email a you a page or two from the manual if you thought it might help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cliftom—

You really shouldn't be reviving a dead thread from FIVE YEARS AGO. 

FUnsail/Gary—

You do realize if he hasn't fixed the problem in the intervening five years, it is likely that he got rid of the autopilot.


----------



## Krister (Mar 27, 2009)

*navico TP 5000*



cliftonm said:


> Hi There
> you wouldnt happen to know where i could get an instruction manual for a
> tp 5000 an old guy at my club is looking for one but has no computer so i said i would try and download one but cant find one anyware
> 
> ...


I have a paper manual that I could scan and e-mail to help your friend.

Regards
Krister


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

SD,

But look how well it turned out. Sometimes some good does come from reviving a thread......i2f


----------



## robinlyn3 (Jan 23, 2008)

*I need a Tiller Pilot TP 5000/5500 manual.*

Krister,

I hope you don't mind, but I just bought a used TP 5000/5500 from a friend of mine and the manual was ruined. I haven't found another on the internet yet. Would you please consider sending me a copy via email?


----------



## robinlyn3 (Jan 23, 2008)

*I need a NAVICO TP-5000 Manual*



Krister said:


> I have a paper manual that I could scan and e-mail to help your friend.
> 
> Regards
> Krister


Krister,

Could you send me a copy of your manual via email? I bought one of these recently and the manual was ruined and the pages are basically welded together.

Thanks,
robinlyn3


----------



## VTSailor12 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Navico TP5000 Online manual*

(dubdubdub)simrad-yachting.com/Products/Discontinued-Products/Autopiloter/TP5000-Tillerpilot/Downloads/?format=print]Downloads]Downloads for TP5000 Tillerpilot | Simrad Yachting for TP5000 Tillerpilot | Simrad Yachting

I just downloaded the manual from this link today. Hope that helps.


----------

